# Probleme mit WaveFront-Object - Datei



## maggifresse (24. Dez 2006)

Ich habe ein Flügel erstellt mit TurboCAD Deluxe V.12, danach habe ich es in einer 3DStudio-Datei gespeichert und anschließend im Blender geöffnet. Dort habe ich es in einer WaveFront-Object Datei gespeichert. Dann wollte ich diese Datei in Java3D einfügen. Es schien alles OK. Bis Java einen Laufzeitfehler feststellte, dies wie folgt aussah:

File loading failed:com.sun.j3d.loaders.ParsingErrorException: Unrecognized token, line 4

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
 at Load3D.createSceneGraph(Load3D.java:108)
 at Load3D.<init>(Load3D.java:47)
 at Load3D.main(Load3D.java:74)

Zu Erklärung:
createSceneGraph() ist die Klasse in der ich 3D Figuren erstell.


Meine Fragen:
1. Was hat Java für ein Problem?
2. Gibt es noch andere 3D-Formate, wo Java unterstützt?


----------



## VdA (24. Dez 2006)

mit *.wrl sollte das gehen


----------



## maggifresse (24. Dez 2006)

Wie muss ich diese Datei dann laden.
Bisher habe ich das Objekt mit der Klasse ObjectFile geladen.


----------



## maggifresse (26. Dez 2006)

He ich warte jetzt schon seit zwei Tagen auf eine Antwort auf meine Frage. Ich habe schon das ganze Internet durchsucht über diese Frage. Könnt ihr mir endlich mal helfen.


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Dez 2006)

Aber hallo - das ist nicht gerade der feine englische Ton...
Vielleicht weiß es keiner? Ich weiß es jedenfalls nicht. Und ein Forum garantiert dir doch nicht, dass es eine Antwort gibt.

PS: Bei dem ersten Google-Ergebnis finde ich ein Beispiel, wo eine .wrl-Datei geladen wird. Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Internet du durchsucht hast...


----------



## maggifresse (26. Dez 2006)

Das habe ich auch gesehen es steht aber nicht da wie sie geladen wird und wenn Vda sagt das es mit einer *.wrl Datei auch geht muss er mir vll ein Tipp geben wie.


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Dez 2006)

maggifresse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das habe ich auch gesehen es steht aber nicht da wie sie geladen wird



Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Ich hab mal etwas weiter gegoogelt und diese Seite hier gefunden. Mit dem Loader scheint mal wrl-Dateien auf jeden Fall laden zu können: http://www.xj3d.org/


----------



## maggifresse (26. Dez 2006)

danke


----------

